# Bigboi trying to find the right size!!!



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't think it's too short for you. The extra width makes these types of boards more stable for their length. That board is so hyped, it should be easy to sell if you don't like it.


----------



## Anigh89 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm 6'1" 245lb and ride a 162 YES standard which gets progressively wider as it gets longer and a 157 K2 Party Platter. I wish I had got the 152 PP for the riding I do on it. The YES is more than big enough. I think you'll be ok on the 161 orca, its a volume shift after all.


----------



## doholudo (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello and welcome


----------



## sam00447 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sweet thank you guys!! Can't wait to shred it out at Breck this coming week.


----------

